# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Top Pre-Launch Spot + Everyone Goes Below You! Act Now!

## MLM Pro

Amazing Offer From 2 Legendary MLM Industry Leaders! (Over 600,000 distributors and group sales of $2 billion in two previous programs and currently top global leaders in a rapidly growing, 5 year old division of a 15 year old international company that is now pre-launching South Africa!)

South Africa powerleg being developed! Top spots available + once positioned everyone we personally enroll goes below you!

Top distributors earning up to $2 million a year after 3-5 years!

4 amazing products developed by leading physicians, supported by clinical studies, and recommended by world's top doctors, one named "Best Overall" product of its kind by The Men's Journal magazine in a comparison test against leading brands and other MLM's, another voted 2009 Product of the Year in the U.S. by a leading fitness/health publication!

Free distributorship!

We'll be in Johannesburg August 25th-30th to meet with serious individuals!

For more info, send email to: kenstewartcalling@hotmail.com and use subject header: Interested in South Africa! Send Info! 

Be sure to include your name, phone number, location, and a brief description of your network marketing experience.

----------


## Luvuyoputini

i am interested in learning more about this networking bizz; i stay in the eastern cape province. though i dont have no network marketing experience. I do have a lot of experience in direct selling , for 3 years i was an insurance salesman. my cell number is 0736898015 my e mail:xolisaputini@webmail.co.za

----------


## Blurock

> Top spots available + once positioned everyone we personally enroll goes below you!
> 
> Top distributors earning up to $2 million a year after 3-5 years!


Another pyramid scheme...?

----------


## AndyD

> Another pyramid scheme...?


Hmm, difficult to say without a link to a website.

----------


## Dave A

> my cell number is 0736898015 my e mail:xolisaputini@webmail.co.za


 :Hmmm:  Expect a lot of calls for nothing to do with why you published that on a public website  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just let me know if you ever want me to take that info down.

----------

